# Really worried about Blastocyst transfer



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I know we have all been through the mill with leading up to IVF and then the actual IVF, you would think Id be hardened to pain by now given my history and also just delighted im one of the lucky ones getting to transfer stage, but im really really scared about the procedure.  I had sedation for EC so that was fine, Ive been in a handlable amount of discomfort since Wed when i had the EC, but one of my main symptoms which was the same with my ectopics, is a sore pain in my cervix, Drs were baffled by me with the ectopics when I had this and forced numerous antibitotics down me to no avail.  Anyway, I think its just because even as I type just now im tightening my muscles down there - I have no idea why, I think its just because of all the mucking about, and also progesterone gel is irritating me a little etc etc.  Anyway, I am actually absolutely terrified of the transfer on Monday, im getting in to such a state, can anyone please help/ advise me on it.  All I know is that i cant take any sedation and it takes 5/10 mins - even having smears are verging on painful for me so im really worried.  I dont want to mess it all up on the day.  Can anyone at all help with this?  They wash your uterus out - is that painful??  Also, ive to have a full bladder - Im constantly weeing just now and really scared that if i have a full bladder how on earth do I cope with it all?  Please help thanks xx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi mross,

Sorry you are so worried about the next part of your cycle (the best part  ). 
Firstly, who told you they wash out your uterus  . DP and I have both had ET and despite being nervous, both found it no more uncomfortable than a smear. It took between 5 and 10 minutes as you say. The nurse put the speculum in while the sonographer scanned my uterus. Once the nurse was happy with the scan picture, the embryologist brought the embryo into the room all ready in the straw/syringe and the nurse put it in. It was just the same sensation as when they take the little cell sample for a smear. DP and I both distracted ourselves by looking at the amazing pics on the screen of the embryo being put back. YOU WILL NOT MESS IT UP!!! So many woman are nervous with all parts of procedures but it is the job of all the team at your clinic to help you through it. It will also do you no harm to take a couple of paracetamol an hour before the procedure. All the best for monday and your 2ww


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, im so sorry you are feeling so anxious, probably the most "uncomfortable" part is the first part where they need to open you a little with the speculum so they can see to put your lovely little embies into their new home!  The only thing i can say is that it is an uncomfortable feeling rather than really painful and really does only last a couple of minutes and it will so be worth it.  I would breath deeply in through your nose and out through your mouth as this does help me and concentrate on the fact that you will be PUPO!!! please dont worry yourself over it.  All the while that i am waiting for transfer and right up until i get on the table i feel like i am going to wet myself, but when you are watching your embies on the ultrasound screen, being put into their rightful place, it takes all the worry, pain and needing the toilet away and you really do forget about it all i promise.

Sending you    and    and i will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Mross, well done for getting this far  

I know it's easy to say just relax (am only on first ivf so no veteran), but we know that's not easy! You say smears are painful for you - is that a manageable pain? Someone told me to think of transfer like having a smear but to be honest the catheter was much slimmer and far less uncomfortable than a smear (they had to change it to another at my ET, more concerning to me than anything physical), but in comparison to egg collection and the effects of all the drugs, you might just be surprised once you're lying there and looking at the screen.  My cervix was too tight for the original catheter they put in and in changing this I could feel my cervix - but as uncomfy as it was - not painful. They will use an appropriate catheter to suit your body.

You should have ample time to discuss the embryos and procedure with the embryologist and doctor before they get you laying down (wonderful stirrups for your feet- utterly glamorous!). So you'll be able to tell them your concerns before the procedure.  If they see you in a timely manner, you can drink about a pint an hour before so your bladder is full but not super uncomfortable.

You'll be fine, you've got this far. Do as much as you can to keep calm (slow, focused breathing for 5 minutes), stay away from caffeine (I fell in love with green tea a week ago ). Anything that provides stress relief. Slow down and be kind to yourself.

Best of luck with your transfer, let us know how it goes   xxx Xxx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Mross
First of all good luck for Monday! I had two blasts put back today and as suggested above its not painful just slightly uncomfortable when they put the speculum in. It really only takes a couple of minutes. The best thing is to try and relax. Maybe Rey the Zita West pre-transfer relaxation? I got mine on iTunes and just did the post transfer relaxation too. I wasnt especially worried but it helped me relax more! 
Take care
Fingers crossed


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you so much girls, massive help hearing other stories and good things about it!  What im freaking out about i think, is having the speculum with my cervix opened for ages and ages and ages, when ive had smears in the past some nurses have opened my cervix and then spent a long time mucking up before actually taking the smear test - from the speculum going in is it about 10 minutes?  At EC the nurses and Dr explained that they wash my uterus out before putting embies back in, so i am a bit worried   I know i sound pathetic! xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Anjy congratulations on getting the transfer done today..... PUPO!!! YAY xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

mross hi, they put the speculum in they embryologist comes in with the catheter she inserts the embies into their bed and then they take the catheter away check it and remove the speculum i would say less than 5 mins and it seems quicker when you are there.  I promise you will be fine and you will wonder what you were worrying over.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't understand the whole uterus washing thing? Do you think you may have misheard? They DO flush out the syringe before taking the speculum out just to make sure the embryo did leave the syringe


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, just triple checked with DH and he said 100% they said they put the speculum in, wash uterus, put catheter in, expel baba in there and then thats it done, ive just googled it and seems to be in some clinics they do it and not in all.  It does seem to be a good thing from what im reading but im a newbie to all this and just a bit worried lol!!!  I would be a lot happier if i wasnt in so much discomfort from EC and progesterone gel, everything feels tight and awkward down there! Waaaah!  xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Mross your going to be just fine, you've survived 2 nasty ectopics & 3 emergency laps so this is going to be a roly poly in the park for you  

A few minutes of discomfort for a possible life time of happiness  

Smile & grit your teeth ... Your nearly at the finishing line xxx.


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Mross
The washing part takes about 30 seconds to a minute. They just use sthg to wipe the inside. It didn't hurt just felt uncomfortable and unusual. 
As long as ur bladder is quite full it's an easy route in apparently. They said to me to start sipping 500ml water half hour before my allocated slot. 
Good luck x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, i have to say our clinic dont wash when doing embryo transfer, but i have had it done just before egg collection and it is not at all painful its a kind of nice sensation to be honest and as anjy said, it takes seconds. xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks so much ladies!!!!  Thats a massive help!!!!

IVFmama - LOL - hellooo!!!  Didnt know if any of us Oct/Nov thread would read other threads!  See you on the other thread, thanks hunny xx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi mross, this is the part I'm least looking forward to too...I've had vaginsmus for years where the muscles involuntarily close during internals making any type of exam excruciating..earlier this year I couldn't even undergo a scan, but I've been having treatment for it and am getting there! Still nervous for ET though but everyone says it's just like a smear so I'm sure we'll be fine!


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies!  You were right it was EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!  So so so quick as well, but uncomfy having the speculum bit done and stingy but thats just me as im ultra sensitive, but laughed a lot with the nurse, felt a pain when the little one was released that was abit like a electric shock/ stabby pain, but nothing to be worried about it was sooo fine!!!!!!!!

PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!1
xxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mross congratulations on being PUPO so glad you found it ok, we knew you would and now sending you loads of     
and   that this works for you xxxx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats Mross
So glad it was easier than you thought! 
Fingers crossed! 
X


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am soooooooooooooooooo pleased!!!! Well done you!!
Hope you don't go too insane on the 2ww  . Here's to a BFP


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Well done mross - delighted for you.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

nicely done mross - and thanks for sharing your story.  Great news that you are PUPO!!!


----------

